
Show HN: NextUp – A better way to save and share with friends - bradbenvenuti
http://www.getnextup.com
======
bradbenvenuti
Product: Simple iOS app to save, share, and discuss things you enjoy
(articles, movies, music, etc.) with your real friends, and escape the
bullshit of traditional social media.

Hurdles (in addition to a highly competitive market): (1) We are struggling to
get users to share items using our app instead of text/SMS; (2) Sharing items
with non-users is not an appealing experience; (3) We need to make UI and
functionality improvements.

Help: We think building an iMessage app would encourage users to connect with
our platform through their regular texting habit. We’d like to get feedback
from the Hacker News community on whether building this or any other feature
will allow our app to be commercially viable, or if we should scrap the
project.

Gratefully, Brad, Brandon, and Caleb

